
Furious China Has Just 12-Months to Save Huawei After ‘Crushing’ Trump Attack - uhengabriell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/05/19/furious-china-has-just-12-months-to-save-huawei-after-crushing-trump-attack/#7dfdb6974ab4
======
broooder
So sad for bby Huawei reads communist sympathizer.

